# what does 'your smoking area' look like?



## -devil- (Sep 8, 2007)

while standing outside in the sun .. i have been thinking hard about building a covered area and setting up a more 'perm' area for my smoking / grilling ... so i am curious ... what does your area look like? ... not just the smokers ... but the whole area you 'work' in ... (we all know work also means, sitting back and drinking while watching the smoke rise) ... 

just looking for some ideas and such .. and couldn't find any photos of the areas .. only grills .. and the mmmmmmm food...


----------



## flash (Sep 8, 2007)

I have all my smokers and grills under my Pole Barn. Nice and open, out of the rain.


----------



## -devil- (Sep 8, 2007)

so the whole things are under a roof? ... how high is the roof? ... i am considering either buying one of those 2 car carport covers .. or building something .. lookin at about the same price either way less i can find some wood someplace *cough* .. cheaper...


----------



## meowey (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a concrete patio next to the house that has a metal roof over top.  It is open on 3 sides.

Patio









Pits - GOSM on left, Charbroil Gas Grill in center, CharGriller Smokin' Pro on right.









I have spent many quality hours here.  The roof allows smoking in the rain.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 8, 2007)

All on a pato/pergola.  The link is to a kind of chronological evolution of it.

http://gallery.mac.com/kenglishpc#100042


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

here's my deck- go to about page 2 or 3 of the pics. or here.


http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...god/?start=400


----------



## -devil- (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the pics so far ... gives me a few ideas ... going to start checking around for prices ... may just end up with a gravel floor instead of concrete .. with some stepping stones in the key places ... but gotta make progress somewhere...


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 9, 2007)

i have my smoker sitting on my front porch. there are hedges in front of it, blocking most of it from being seen from the street.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 9, 2007)

like that killer smell stops anyone ??? i noticed here that the mail dude(end of his route) has gotten slower & turns around here(my driveway)just about wrapping time.. i always give them all a care pkg.... i get my mail - he honks... if i gotta sign fer it,he does that & drops it off in the other vehicle.....if all that made sense...


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 9, 2007)

oh, i _know_ the neighbors can smell it, and you tell i have a smoker on the porch, but most of it is hidden. i really don't care if anyone can see it. i have two chains and locks holding it to my porch railing (wrought iron, bolted to the concrete of the porch, with the bolts embedded into the concrete).


----------



## ajthepoolman (Sep 9, 2007)

This very subject was something I thought about after I submitted pictures to the See the World thread.  I realized that some of the pictures of my Brinkmann ECB showed a lot of trash on the ground.  Makes sense to me since I know that my ECB sits 5 feet from the trash cans.  But I thought that it made me look bad!

I am under a breezeway where my garage attaches to the house.  It keeps me relatively dry when it rains.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 9, 2007)

you have a"dog run" - we want to build 1 of those.... old texas thing... but great get the man getting away... lol


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 9, 2007)

Right now, I keep my Weber Kettle and the gas grill on the back deck, under the overhang.  The BDS is in the garage.  When the BDS is in use, I roll it out (I built a small platform with rollers and put cement paving stones on it), fire it up and go... Gas grill and WK, I just put on the sidewalk off th deck.

And yes, I do get very wet when it rains or snows (why stop smoking cause its cold?).  Backyard faces due west, where all the wx comes from.


----------



## flash (Sep 9, 2007)

I actually built the pole barn to house a large travel trailer when we were first homesteading our property. Trusses are set at 12 feet high. It is roughly 24' x 48'. We park the boat and cars under it also.
 I would think those car cover set ups would work just fine, although with the tarp type, you will have to occasionaly buy a new tarp.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

You've seen my whole porch several times 3 smokers long by 1-1/2 doors wide, surrounded by white styrofoam. No roof but the foam blocks the rain and snow.


----------



## -devil- (Sep 9, 2007)

it will likely be one with the metal roof ... can pick one of those up in town for about 500 at the most ... or even less if i luck out and find one used...


----------



## zapper (Sep 9, 2007)

I used to be set up on the side of the garage with the smoker and a deep fryer and a nice little stainless table, but it was too far to walk to check on things while smoking. So I moved the smoker to the back porch (tiny, about 4 x 6) but right there at the kitchen door and just enough room to move it out from under the eve. My house is like 2 to 6 feet above grade for the main floor and maybe 4 or better at the kitchen door. Doing a deck would be tricky because I don't want to loose the Fig trees (Except about one week or so a year when they smell like cat piss) As much as I would like my own smoking/picnic pavillion/shelter I think that I would be better served building a processing room with coolers and water and such down in the basement. Food storage and prep are bigger issues than the cooking IMO. I can trash up the whole kitchen making one batch of ABTs. That is, my kitchen just ain't set up for heavy duty.

But for now I have all of my smoking stuff on a rolling bakers rack right there at the back door for easy access. I have done some ciphering, and am thinking about adding longer leveling feet to the stainless table and putting it on the back porch (Two legs would have to reach down one step) But if I put my smoker atop the table I would need to be 9' tall to use it (Bullet type Brinkman)

Right now, stepping out the kitchen door to the smoker ain't all that bad. The deep fryer is definately not staying on the back porch because of the risk and the mess and the lack of room, it is going back to the side of the garage. I would like to have some kind of little table or shelf smaller than the stainless table that I have now. 


I am having camera issues, hopefully pics to follow.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is our smoking gazebo, we keep the screened front door off in the summer for easy access but put it back on in the winter to keep the snow out.





Here a pic of it from the backside.





Here is a shot of inside of it, notice in the lower left the MES is puffing thin blue smoke, today it is loaded up with Debi’s pastrami recipe, ABT’s and 5 fatty’s !!!


----------



## -devil- (Sep 9, 2007)

that looks real nice ... i have always been kinda scared tho to have something that burns wood .. sitting on top of and surrounded by wood ... i have yet to catch anything on fire .. but just my luck!


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 9, 2007)

Just took a couple shots the canopy is new just a few weeks ago & now rain ain't such a pain.





I got my space in the corner with the laptop & a small fridge with the beer.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Mossy that's an awsome smoke house! It's as big as my whole house I think.


----------



## roger (Sep 9, 2007)

MossyMo, You the Man, I deffently like your settup. My little Pitmaster Deluxe sits on my patio with 4 wheelers and riding lawnmowers.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 9, 2007)

*WOW, everyone has nice set ups.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Heres mine.*





The last two pictures are the view I have to endure while smoking. BigArm bay on Flathead lake. There ya have it, don't ya feel sorry for me?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 Terry


----------



## mossymo (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry
That is beautiful scenery from your deck, I would be in heaven being able to shoot critters from the deck !!!


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry - when Marty showed me a pic of your smoker I said holy cow!  But that view - WOW!!  That is amazing!!  I keep telling him I would like to move to Montana... maybe now he will actually believe me.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry that's an amazing view how do you ever consentrate on anything with a view like that out your back porch?


----------



## -devil- (Sep 9, 2007)

i agree on that view .. i would spend way more time outside if i had to suffer through looking at that ... 

where i am ... i have a gravel pit on one  side of me, with a man made lake in front of it ... then basically an old hay field for the rest of it .. that is always filled with kids on 4 wheelers (inlaws) ... 

oh, and right in front of me .. a fenced in area with a minature horse and 3 goats .. =P


----------



## cheech (Sep 9, 2007)

Mossy that is one of the best looking areas I have ever seen


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry, you get no sympathy from me, you ought to be ashamed of yourself for posting that view


----------



## monty (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's my backyard!


----------



## bluwrench (Sep 9, 2007)

Big Arm & Srmonty those views are awesome. Be very thankful for what you have.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 9, 2007)

*Dang Monty, that literally could be right here!! Looks like we live in the same type of country. Are we lucky or what! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry..
That is big time cheating...going to have a crowded neighborhood after that pic...beautiful country...

Monty...
Come on now...you have been around long enough to figure out how to put up a pic big enough to do your neck of the woods the proper justice it deserves..Ok...don't want a crowded neighborhood either...


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually, Terry I have some pics which are far more dramatic right from my back yard but I only have dial up access and the service just cannot handle a true to life pic transfer.

Your pics are truly awesome and I can really appreciate your pride! The photo I posted is greatly reduced and is taken from the spot where My permanent home will be erected. I will work on getting better pics posted.

Gotta love our country!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2007)

OK, OK! Here it is!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

Ah Monty ???


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 10, 2007)

no gots nuttin!!!


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2007)

Failed to load! Like I said, I have connection issues.

Sorry!
Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 10, 2007)

Steve..
I'll help ya out ...tomorrow night I'll do some digging and put up some pics of "your neck of the woods" for ya...stay tuned...


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2007)

Works for me, Richard!

BTW, ...... aww nevermind! You could not have possibly, uhhh, err, uiuuhh, like gotten pics of, uhhh, well OK. Just remember, this is a family site!

Cheers!


----------



## -devil- (Sep 10, 2007)

haha! ... don't get the word smoker mixed up with the song from Brandon Kinney


----------



## flash (Sep 10, 2007)

What's snow


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's my smokin area today ....I call it the TRI--FECTA , all 3 puffin thin blue at the same time ...the Q-bottle with side ribs ...cross rib roast...2 yard birds and a 2 # fatty ,,,,the MES,,,with a load of dutch's wicked beans and 24 ABT'S ,,,,and the brinkman with sfb...on it's seasoning breakin smoke ....twas a long day ,,,buts lots of wobly pops and company made it a joy ....sadly no pics of the grub but ....the Q -bottle performed outstanding again as it did the first time ....225 at all times without hardly touchin it at all ,,,except to load with the odd chimney of lump...I love it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 dang it works goooooooooooooodddddddddddd !!!!!


----------



## texassmoker (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's mine....got two ECB's, a Brinkmann w/sfb and a tower smoker from Smokin' Joe's in OK [best one I own]. I built the deck specifically for BBQ and will be covering it this winter with any luck.

I used an old truck tool box [homemade] for my BBQ box....carries all the goodies for smokin'!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no, not *connectile dysfunction*! Don't they have a pill for that?!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow Terry, my heart bleeds for ya', having to look at that every day...


----------



## muddy pond (Sep 10, 2007)

If you look at my avatar you will see the country road that I set up on 3 days a week. I hardly ever smoke at the house only power wash the smoker and split the hickory.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 10, 2007)

What's going on with that chair T-bone? I can sorta understand fans in Toronto (why they stick by them is beyond reason) but, you in NB?
Nice job ... running 3 at once ... cool ... very cool!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 10, 2007)

What a great thread!

Down at the lake I can roll my Qs under one end of the trailer awning, but here at home, I rent so can't build anything.

I may look into those framed canvas or nylon gazebos with the roll down sides ... thanks for the ideas!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok..As promised...Did some digging...and found some pics...This is 

MONTY'S WORLD



















The first few were before the age of the digital camera...and scanned into..the computer....hope you all enjoy Gods Country up here in New England...


----------



## short one (Sep 10, 2007)

Beautiful pics, thanks.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 11, 2007)

*Wow, simply beautiful country. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I love the fall. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## monty (Sep 11, 2007)

Richard, thanks ever so much for posting those pics! You have perfectly captured the beauty that I will always appreciate.

You certainly have an eye for the dramatic and your use of perspective is amazing! Kudos on your excellent "shooting".

I did recognize one pic, the second one. That was definitely taken very near Lake Willoughby. No mistaking that huge rock formation!

I am hoping to try to take some decent photos in a lower Mp format and hope to be able to upload better pics that way.

BTW, it took me almost 45 minutes just to load that post! I have excellent equipment just no good connectivity.

Thanks again and WOW!

Cheers!


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 11, 2007)

I always thought I lived in God's country :)  This is all within an hour from my house.  Even though I live in the city (for now), the cabin is my uncle's in Conifer (top three pics).  The only picture in here that is not close to me is the rain storm taken on my way home from my parents place in Texas.  It was right outside of Raton, NM and turned into a 'turd floater' that had us stopped on the side of the road for about 15 minutes.  :)

I have to admit though, the fall colors in the North East far outstrip our fall colors here.  We only have the aspens turning, where you have the maples, and other multi colored trees.

http://gallery.mac.com/kenglishpc#100050


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful country we live in!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 11, 2007)

*  Again, beautiful country. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 THATS a cabin??? I should have a house like that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## walking dude (Sep 11, 2007)

stars........this old computer won't play the mac video......i.e. isn't current enuff......running 98se......like i said old.........

big arm........damn you boy....nice area......

mossy.......wow........

rest of ya's.....nice scenery, country......what this land stands for.......

purple majesty from coast to coast


Wd


----------



## squeezy (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that's a *rub* we all could use!


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 11, 2007)

Squeezy.....LOL,that's one of my son's chair,I just use it to sit and spill moosehead on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...I'm actually from birth a Canadians fan 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 .....



Monty ,beautiful country ...I feel for ya have'n to look at that all the time


----------



## squeezy (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh! thank God  ... may I suggest spilling 'Blue' instead, it's not worth drinking anyway ..


----------



## mossymo (Sep 11, 2007)

StarsFaninCO
Those are some beautiful pictures, my favorite though is the one with the AR in it !!!


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 11, 2007)

:)  My friends call that the "Red Dawn" picture.  That was a super fun day.  We shot just about every gun I owned and a couple of my buddies guns.  I think we went through about 2000 rounds of various calibers and I got a ton of brass for reloading (I had just gotten started in reloading at that point).  I did my first 1000 yrd shooting that day, and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, thats it. Hey Dutch, now we need a reloading section.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 11, 2007)

... this is what wakes me up every morning...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 11, 2007)

heheheh.........nice photoshop skills

LMAO

Wd


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve.. Thanks...Glad I could help ya..
Everyone has put some very wonderful pics of this beautiful country we live in...Thank you all as well...
I did find some more pics...of the  Greater North East area...Didn't want to over do it...I'll put em up if ya want...


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 12, 2007)

Good One!!


----------



## monty (Sep 12, 2007)

VERY much appreciated, Richard!

Save the rest of the pics for another time. This is, after all, our "backyard" photo shoot. I was not prepared for the dramatic photos you posted. Again, Excellent eye! And I did recognize the lake Willoughby pic! Excellent!

Cheers!


----------

